# Fish with Ich eaten



## Sorafish (Sep 15, 2011)

Ok, I have to ask. Has anyone ever had Ich internalized? (One of my mom's females ate a fry that had ich on it)

None of the adults are showing symptoms of it, and we've recently moved EVERYONE from her tank (she did a chemical no-no) so they were in a bowl for a short time, together, and she ate it. Anyone had this happen before?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I haven't heard on internal ich. It mostly likes the gills and sides. I suspect its like swallowing a cold virus, it gets destroyed by the stomach, but if you were that close you are exposed by breathing its siblings. I would likely isolate the fish that were in the "ichy" bowl and dose them with quickcure to be safe. But likely the drop in temp is what triggered the ich and moving fish to unheated container could trigger another outbreak.


----------



## Sorafish (Sep 15, 2011)

I had isolated all of the 'sick' fish when I separated them, they fry had already developed the ich when I put him in the bowl. I figured since I was already treating all of those fish anyway, it would do no good to isolate just him. The adults hadn't been eating, so I didn't expect them to eat him. -_-' 
Thankfully, its been a few days and the adults aren't showing any signs of ich.


----------

